# [app-office/libreoffice] erreur de compilation (résolu)

## versus8

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi je n'arrive pas à compiler le module 'sysui' requis par app-office/libreoffice.

Apparemment, ce serait lier à une erreur avec la commande tar, ou à un problème de droits ?

Je n'ai à ma connaissance pas modifié de USE_FLAG majeur. Voici un outpout log : 

```

ASUS-G2P ~ # emerge -av libreoffice

                                                                                                                                                                                                           

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:                                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Calculating dependencies            ... done!                                                                                                                                                              

[ebuild  N     ] app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2  USE="branding cups dbus graphite gtk kde nsplugin opengl svg vba webdav xmlsec (-aqua) -binfilter -binfilterdebug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -jemalloc -mysql -nlpsolver -odk -pdfimport -postgres {-test}" 0 kB                                                                                                                                                   

[ebuild  N     ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.5.7  USE="-offlinehelp" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca_XV -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ks -ku -lb -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te -tg -th -tn -tr -ts -tt -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]                                                                                                                                                           

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests                                                                                                                                                                             

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2                                                                                                                                            

 * Checking for at least 512 megabytes RAM ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ] 

 * Checking for at least 6 gigabytes disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/temp" ...                                                                                       [ ok ] 

>>> Starting parallel fetch                                                                                                                                                                                

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 2 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 4.17, 4.33, 2.76

*** Resuming merge...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating d          ... done!   

 * emerge --keep-going: app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.5.7 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Error messages for package app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2:

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 9024:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make build || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2'

 * 

 * The following 2 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/temp/build.log'

 *  (app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.5.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 * 

ASUS-G2P ~ # /bin/sh

sh-4.2# cd /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2

sh-4.2# source ./Env.Host.sh

sh-4.2# cd sysui

sh-4.2# rm -Rf /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sysui/unxlngx6.pro # optional module 'clean'

sh-4.2# build

=============

(1/1) Building module sysui

=============

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sysui/desktop/cleanversion

rm -rf `ls -d ../../unxlngx6.pro/misc/* | sed '/\/logs/d'` && touch ../../unxlngx6.pro/misc/cleanup.flag

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sysui/desktop/share

Creating desktop entries for xdg.flag ..

---------------------------------

Creating KDE mimelnk entries for libreoffice ..

---------------------------------

Creating KDE mimelnk entries for lodev ..

---------------------------------

Creating KDE mimelnk entries for oxygenoffice ..

---------------------------------

Creating GNOME .keys file for libreoffice ..

---------------------------------

Creating GNOME .keys file for lodev ..

---------------------------------

Creating GNOME .keys file for oxygenoffice ..

---------------------------------

Creating GNOME .mime file for libreoffice ..

---------------------------------

Creating GNOME .mime file for lodev ..

---------------------------------

Creating GNOME .mime file for oxygenoffice ..

---------------------------------

Create shared mime info xml file ..

---------------------------------

Processing entries for drawing

Processing entries for drawing-template

Processing entries for extension

Processing entries for formula

Processing entries for master-document

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet-12

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet-binary-12

Processing entries for ms-excel-template-12

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-presentation

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-presentation-12

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-template-12

Processing entries for ms-word-document

Processing entries for ms-word-document-12

Processing entries for ms-word-document2

Processing entries for ms-word-template-12

Processing entries for oasis-database

Processing entries for oasis-drawing

Processing entries for oasis-drawing-template

Processing entries for oasis-formula

Processing entries for oasis-master-document

Processing entries for oasis-presentation

Processing entries for oasis-presentation-template

Processing entries for oasis-spreadsheet

Processing entries for oasis-spreadsheet-template

Processing entries for oasis-text

Processing entries for oasis-text-template

Processing entries for oasis-web-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-presentationml-presentation

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-presentationml-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-spreadsheetml-sheet

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-spreadsheetml-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-wordprocessingml-document

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-wordprocessingml-template

Processing entries for presentation

Processing entries for presentation-template

Processing entries for spreadsheet

Processing entries for spreadsheet-template

Processing entries for text

Processing entries for text-template

Create shared mime info xml file ..

---------------------------------

Processing entries for drawing

Processing entries for drawing-template

Processing entries for extension

Processing entries for formula

Processing entries for master-document

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet-12

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet-binary-12

Processing entries for ms-excel-template-12

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-presentation

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-presentation-12

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-template-12

Processing entries for ms-word-document

Processing entries for ms-word-document-12

Processing entries for ms-word-document2

Processing entries for ms-word-template-12

Processing entries for oasis-database

Processing entries for oasis-drawing

Processing entries for oasis-drawing-template

Processing entries for oasis-formula

Processing entries for oasis-master-document

Processing entries for oasis-presentation

Processing entries for oasis-presentation-template

Processing entries for oasis-spreadsheet

Processing entries for oasis-spreadsheet-template

Processing entries for oasis-text

Processing entries for oasis-text-template

Processing entries for oasis-web-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-presentationml-presentation

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-presentationml-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-spreadsheetml-sheet

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-spreadsheetml-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-wordprocessingml-document

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-wordprocessingml-template

Processing entries for presentation

Processing entries for presentation-template

Processing entries for spreadsheet

Processing entries for spreadsheet-template

Processing entries for text

Processing entries for text-template

Create shared mime info xml file ..

---------------------------------

Processing entries for drawing

Processing entries for drawing-template

Processing entries for extension

Processing entries for formula

Processing entries for master-document

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet-12

Processing entries for ms-excel-sheet-binary-12

Processing entries for ms-excel-template-12

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-presentation

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-presentation-12

Processing entries for ms-powerpoint-template-12

Processing entries for ms-word-document

Processing entries for ms-word-document-12

Processing entries for ms-word-document2

Processing entries for ms-word-template-12

Processing entries for oasis-database

Processing entries for oasis-drawing

Processing entries for oasis-drawing-template

Processing entries for oasis-formula

Processing entries for oasis-master-document

Processing entries for oasis-presentation

Processing entries for oasis-presentation-template

Processing entries for oasis-spreadsheet

Processing entries for oasis-spreadsheet-template

Processing entries for oasis-text

Processing entries for oasis-text-template

Processing entries for oasis-web-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-presentationml-presentation

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-presentationml-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-spreadsheetml-sheet

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-spreadsheetml-template

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-wordprocessingml-document

Processing entries for openxmlformats-officedocument-wordprocessingml-template

Processing entries for presentation

Processing entries for presentation-template

Processing entries for spreadsheet

Processing entries for spreadsheet-template

Processing entries for text

Processing entries for text-template

Creating GNOME .applications file for libreoffice ..

---------------------------------

Creating GNOME .applications file for lodev ..

---------------------------------

Creating GNOME .applications file for oxygenoffice ..

---------------------------------

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sysui/desktop/slackware

tar: root: Invalid owner

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

dmake:  Error code 2, while making '../../unxlngx6.pro/misc/slackware/empty.tar'

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !

  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:

            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sysui/desktop/slackware

 it seems that the error is inside 'sysui', please re-run build

 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/bin/sh

cd /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2

source ./Env.Host.sh

cd sysui

rm -Rf /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.7.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2/sysui/unxlngx6.pro # optional module 'clean'

build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level

sh-4.2# 

```

J'ai regardé sur Internet et sur BugZilla, mais je ne trouve pas de solution ce rapportant à ce module en particulier. Le souci semble être tar, mais comme je ne sais pas quoi faire, vos conseils me seront précieux ^^Last edited by versus8 on Fri Nov 16, 2012 3:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## versus8

Bonsoir,

Mon problème est résolu suite à une mise à jour de tous mes flags globaux, surtout, je suppose, le fait de ne plus utiliser des librairies statiques ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Libreoffice est un des exemples d'applications ayant absolument besoin de liens dynamiques  :Wink: 

----------

